

What is a Quant? - rawland
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantitative_analyst
After watching The Wall St Code -- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=GEAGdwHXfLQ -- I was asking myself, what a &quot;Quant&quot; in the context of HFT is.
======
rawland
After watching "The Wall St Code" \--
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEAGdwHXfLQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEAGdwHXfLQ)
\-- I was asking myself what a "Quant" in the context of HFT is.

